# Foal Pics



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Post away your foal pics! Especially chincoteague ponies please. Anyone else wonder what a white foal looks like? I do. Just post away, I love looking at foals!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres a few of my guy  This is Rodeo at 3 months old...probably not what your looking for as far as foal pics go...but here you go...Enjoy!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

White or grey horses start off black or bay any change as they get older.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Sonador, white horses are actually born white, gray horses are the only color that are born dark, and lighten up over time. So a true white horse will have been born white. I would also love to see a white foal that someone actually owns here, not just a stock photo on google or something. I love the paint, he's cute. Love the photo bomb in the last picture with the guy in the background.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

dressagebelle said:


> Sonador, white horses are actually born white, gray horses are the only color that are born dark, and lighten up over time. So a true white horse will have been born white. I would also love to see a white foal that someone actually owns here, not just a stock photo on google or something. I love the paint, he's cute. Love the photo bomb in the last picture with the guy in the background.


The only pure white horses are lipazanners and they are born black. Lethal whites are white. Cream colored horses are whiteish but not "white"


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

cremellos and perlinos are probably as close to a white foal as you can get  or a paint foal thats all white with a very small amount of color like a medicine hat or something


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

csimkunas6 rodeo is very cute. The youngest horse horse I know is a yearling and he is beautiful boy. My friend has a foal on the way though.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes there are white foals that are not lethals, you can probably find one if you do a search.

lipizzaners are not white, they are gray (white horses and born white, gray horses are born other colors).


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> csimkunas6 rodeo is very cute. The youngest horse horse I know is a yearling and he is beautiful boy. My friend has a foal on the way though.



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Rodeo is so pretty! (But, of course, I have said this on your other threads) thank you everyone and keep posting!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone else?:?:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well here is my first foal of the year, I've posted this pic elsewhere so you've probably seen it, but hey I love it, 

It's not white

It's not a pony

It is 

Dressage foal


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awww ^^ How adorable, he/she looks half asleep!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

AWWWWWW! No, actually, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well my neighbor had an albino Welsh foal the other year (he's a 2-year-old this june). Here are some pics of Apache as a foal & at 2 months


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^Hes a cutie!!!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

These are GREAT faol pics!!! What a gorgeous horse!!! Did you buy him or own his Dam?


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

What a little Beauty!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My neighbor actually bought the dam (palomino Welsh) already preggos. She was told that the sire was a black Welsh and this is what they came out with lol.
Alot of people think he's goofy cuz of the blue eyes and pink skin but i personally think him quite handsome


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

The foal is very pretty, lilfruffian. I'm having fun seeing all of these foals!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

awww, I love the little foaliez.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well here are my 2 girls.
This is my 08 filly Lovely Little Lena when she was a baby. Sold her at 15 months














And this is my 09 filly Mouse, and best foal i've ever worked with! My friend owns her now & she's gorgeous (if i do say so myself)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oooh ruffian! i love those last 2 fillies! but i believe the first one you posted was a cremello, the dam was a perlino and the dad was probably a smokey black instead of just black. gorgeous fellow though!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well they never got anyone tested so they didnt know for sure.
He was about 3 days old in the first pics and ever since it's been difficult to see any shade other than white in his hair lol


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Definately cremello, palomino mom and smokey black dad. Very cute! All of them!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

*R-Gamer*, 2007 arabian filly. {This filly is a miracle, as her mom was struck by lightning while she was in utero (the strike killed the 6 week old colt that was at her mom's side at the time). The mare was critically injured, but with much intense nursing, did recover--and kept the pregnancy to term. To say we were excited about the birth was a bit of an understatement!!}

newborn:


























10 days old:


















*Ruby's Tuesday*, 2007 arabian filly. about a month old:


























*R-Kidd*, 2010 arabian colt (full brother to Gamer). about 2 weeks old:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What beautiful babies Phantom, R Kidd is gorgeous, and I love his name:lol:

This has to be my favorite pic though


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Magnum 2006 Colt:

















Talon 2004 Colt:

















Zoey 2004 Filly:

















Rain 2006 Filly:

















Buttercup 2007 Filly:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha ha love those last 2 pics FoxRidgeRanch! Looks like a little ballerina!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, they are ALL SUCH CUTIES AND BEAUTIFUL! I'd take each and every one of them! Phantomhorse13, what an amazing story; both of your foals are beautiful. And same goes for you, FoxRidgeRanch!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

My trainer's TWH filly from a while back.


























She's on the left here, obviously. 

Then this is her TWH colt who's now 4.













































Him about a year ago with a 2 y/o TWH filly.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Latte and Frappe. Latte is the silver bay (light-colored) miniature colt, Frappe is the pinto miniature/shetland cross filly. Latte's almost a year old, probably in may, and Frappe will be a year old in July. Here's my album of them:

AAA Foals pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket










Frappe, one day old:









Latte, day we bought him:


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Babies!! I have some pics. Spring is coming will be adding to this thread soon, 4 Gypsy Vanner babies due  So excited here are some pictures from last season --


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, each and every foal is beautiful and cute! Those little gyspy vanner babies have such cute little curly tails.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Well my neighbor had an albino Welsh foal the other year (he's a 2-year-old this june). Here are some pics of Apache as a foal & at 2 months
> View attachment 58393
> 
> View attachment 58394


Well, it looks like they got a cremello through the Dam. (another word for Palomino~what I have.) He will probably darker as he gets older; this is what most palomino foals look like.


----------



## RTC9 (May 23, 2011)

There has never been an albino horse documented. To be an albino, it mustn't have any color... the eyes would be pink. My guess is that Apache (he's gorgeous!) is cremello. Cremello is a double dilute of sorrel, whereas palomino is a single dilute of the sorrel. There are pure white horses, in many breeds. They are not common, but they are there. Do a search for pure white horse, or pure white foal, and you'll be pleasantly surprised. I love the whities! These are horses that are born pure white, and stay white.


----------

